# Mezclador de señal de audio con sumador amp-op



## Adolfoe (Mar 28, 2007)

Debo realizar un mezclador de señal de audio, de 4 señales de entradas provenientes de un mp3, dos micrófonos y un walkman. Como no he podido localizar un integrado apropiado se me dijo que empleara un circuito sumador con un amp op.
1) Que modelos de amp op serían los más indicados en este caso
2) Es mejor emplear una configuración de sumador no inversor o un sumador inversor y luego invertir la señales.
3) Sería conveniente amplificar la señal o se le deja con ganancia unitaria?

La señal mezclada debe ir a un integrado de control de volúmen digital. 


Muchas gracias.



			
				Apolo dijo:
			
		

> Mensaje movido a Audio: Pequeña señal
> Por favor, dejen sus temas en el apartado correspondiente


----------



## JV (Mar 28, 2007)

Hola Adolfoe, respecto a la primer pregunta, para mi la mejor opcion es la familia TL0xx, si solo vas a usar uno el TL071 o TL081 y si vas a hacer un inversor tienes el TL072 o TL082.

Saludos..


----------



## rogerca (Mar 31, 2009)

te puede servir el Lf347n este amp fue hecho especificamente para trabajar con audio
. Pero a mi sugerencia puedes usar en cada linea un 741 y en el sumador puedes usar este que te etoy recomendando


----------



## rogerca (Mar 31, 2009)

asi te quedarian si usar otros tres amp(integrados en el lf347n) de sobra que podrias usar para un etapa pre amp o para un ecualizador


----------



## Mrjaniitho (Oct 4, 2010)

pero yo tengo una duda me gustaria saber:
como puedo mover la señal de un canal a otro?
como puedo en sonido digital osea de un reproductor fijo darle un beat???
me gustaria que me aclararan esta duda 

atte mr jano


----------

